# Harbor Freight 3 HP 220v, 13" planer, $400



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Just ran across this. No info other than this, Maybe someone can check it out and report back. Not a bad price for this if it's not junk!
With a 2 year replacement warranty you could plane a lot of wood for $400. :thumbsup: bill

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39860

*Industrial Planer*









Convert low cost lumber into valuable finished stock with this dependable 13'' planer. Dual feed rate and four-column support for maximum precision. Anti-kickback pawls and electric brake. 220V plug not included.




Motor: 3HP, 220V, 60Hz, single phase
Maximum speed: 5200 CPM
Feed rate: 13 or 26 FPM
Capacities: 6-1/4'' thick, 13'' wide
Table dimensions: 19''L x 12-1/8''W
*ITEM 39860-6VGA * *$399.99*


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Caveat emptor! It is Horrible Freight after all!
Electric brake! Another item to go up in smoke!
Can you tell I love HF?

I think you should buy it and tell us how it works. Then in a year or so, tell us how the replacement ones worked!

I'm sure there are some people who have bought them and loved them!

Be sure to give a report if you do buy it. Good luck with it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Won't be buyin' that one myself*

Just got a new Grizzly 20", have a Jet 15" and a Foley Belsaw 12" and a Ryobi 12" ......Mini-Max 13" combo.... I'm all planed out, but thanks for the thought!:yes: bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

There was a fellow here I think it was about a year or so ago that had one of these that was looking for some sort of parts for the elevation mechanism and couldn't get them through HF. I own plenty of HF stuff, but it is mostly standard clone stuff, 14" Delta clone type band saw, Jet 1236 clone lathe, standard 2HP dust collector etc.. Parts are easy to get for that stuff...


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

My pos rigid 13" has ben working for the last 6 years and I can get parts for it and it was only 300$


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of HF tools are junk, some are actually good. The thing is figuring out which is which. I to have quite a few HF tools. However I do not normally buy power tools from them. I have their multi master saw and love it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

dbhost said:


> There was a fellow here I think it was about a year or so ago that had one of these that was looking for some sort of parts for the elevation mechanism and couldn't get them through HF. I own plenty of HF stuff, but it is mostly standard clone stuff, 14" Delta clone type band saw, Jet 1236 clone lathe, standard 2HP dust collector etc.. Parts are easy to get for that stuff...


Just curious. Do you get replacement parts from HF and do Delta and Jet parts fit the clones?

Oh, and my Unisaw has been working for 63 years and parts are easy to get for it, but havent needed any. Oh yeah, it cost $89.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm always cautious about HF purchases, especially when they're in the $400 range, although I do have a mortiser and DP that have been good.

Assuming that the 3hp motor isn't on par with a Delta, Grizzly, Jet, etc., and noting that it's only got 13" capacity, there are several other good options in the $400 range that I'd be more comfortable with. If it were 15" to 18" or was $250, I'd be more tempted....maybe a sale price with a 25% coupon...:laughing:


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

HF replacement warranty is supposed to be pretty good actually

the lady at the store told when i was buying a nail gun that the warranty covered everything including use wear. she said that right before the warranty ran out if i wanted a new gun to just throw it off a roof and then bring it in and they would give me a new one!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

knotscott said:


> I'm always cautious about HF purchases, especially when they're in the $400 range, although I do have a mortiser and DP that have been good.
> 
> Assuming that the 3hp motor isn't on par with a Delta, Grizzly, Jet, etc., and noting that it's only got 13" capacity, there are several other good options in the $400 range that I'd be more comfortable with. If it were 15" to 18" or was $250, I'd be more tempted....maybe a sale price with a 25% coupon...:laughing:


Only problem is, if it was a 15" or 18" at the same price, they would have to make even cheaper!


----------

